
Extending the user model: profiles in Django - rms
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2008/05/extending-user-model-profiles-in-django.php
======
ivankirigin
I do this for tipjoy. It's really useful.

Until there is a good scheme migration tool though, I've found that I'm making
other models for what should really go into a profile - just out of
convenience.

Anyone use any beta modules for scheme evolution for Django successfully?

